# AOC is Better Suited at The Camelot Club on 1823 M St NW, Washington DC...



## nononono (Jul 2, 2019)

*The House of Representatives needs to send her packing....but they won't.

Her Grand Standing Theatrics are much better suited at the aforementioned
club in DC...!




GATEWAYPUNDIT
*

*‘Oh, All These Guys In Here Are Going To F**k Me,’ Report Says*







 by Joseph Curl July 2, 2019 240 Comments


During a visit to a Border Patrol facility in El Paso, Texas, on Monday, Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez reportedly said of the border agents there, “Oh, all these guys in here are gonna f**k me.”

AOC’s visit to facilities on the border where foreigners who enter the United States illegally are held drew nationwide headlines. Many of the claims she made — for instance, that people held in the housing centers are forced to drink out of toilets — were quickly refuted.

But the *Washington Examiner* had some fascinating information its its report Monday, headlined “AOC screamed at Border Patrol agents in ‘threatening manner’ during tour: Witnesses.”


“ ‘She comes out screaming at our agents, right at the beginning [of the tour] … Crying and screaming and yelling,’ said one witness who said he was stunned by the outburst in front of approximately 40 people,” the article says.

But it got better.


A second official said that while she was around agents, Ocasio-Cortez commented at another point about an unofficial Border Patrol Facebook page that was exposed earlier Monday for offensive content about those in custody and lawmakers, including the congresswoman.

“Something under her breath, ‘Oh, all these guys in here are gonna f–k me.’ The agents are standing there behind the computers. One of the agents laughed at something he was saying to another agent, and she got irate and flipped out,” the second Border Patrol official said. “Now they’re under investigation for it. She took it as they were laughing at her and screams at them and says, ‘What’s so funny?’”

A story was published on Monday by *ProPublica* headlined, “Inside the Secret Border Patrol Facebook Group Where Agents Joke About Migrant Deaths and Post Sexist Memes.” “Members of a secret Facebook group for current and former Border Patrol agents joked about the deaths of migrants, discussed throwing burritos at Latino members of Congress visiting a detention facility in Texas on Monday and posted a vulgar illustration depicting Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez engaged in oral sex with a detained migrant, according to screenshots of their postings,” the story said.

That led Ocasio-Cortez to claim on Twitter that “I see why CBP officers were being so physically &sexually threatening towards me. Officers were keeping women in cells w/ no water & had told them to drink out of the toilets. This was them on their GOOD behavior in front of members of Congress.”





 Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez *✔*  @AOC 

 
Just left the 1st CBP facility.
I see why CBP officers were being so physically &sexually threatening towards me.
Officers were keeping women in cells w/ no water & had told them to drink out of the toilets.
This was them on their GOOD behavior in front of members of Congress.

139K 
 11:32 AM - Jul 1, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy
[URL='https://twitter.com/AOC/status/1145762201619357696']80K people are talking about this


[/URL]
As for residents of the housing facility being forced to drink from toilets, the Examiner also shot that down.

The agent on scene said the congresswoman misrepresented why a person in custody had drunk from a toilet.

“So this is what happened with the migrant and drinking water from toilet: she wanted water, didn’t know how to use the faucet in the cell, and drank from the toilet. She never told AOC that we made her drink from the toilet. AOC, of course, changed it … This was when she [the migrant] was apprehended and brought into the facility,” according to the agent.

But that hasn’t stopped AOC from repeating the claim over and over. Then, she backtracked.




 Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez *✔*  @AOC 

 
This was in fact the type of toilet we saw in the cell.

Except there was just one, and the sink portion was not functioning - @AyannaPressley smartly tried to open the faucet, and nothing came out.

So the women were told they could drink out of the bowl. https://twitter.com/dmartosko/status/1145794081660055553 …

 


 David Martosko *✔*  @dmartosko 

I haven't seen photo of the Clint, TX facilities that @AOC described today, but it would be interesting if "drinking from the toilet" meant drinking from an attached sink marked "potable water" -- like this image from a CBP holding facility in Tuscon (filed in federal court).


 

 50.6K 
 4:32 PM - Jul 1, 2019

After her big show was all over — and she had repeatedly tweeted her angst over the scene — she was seen smiling for the cameras at a press conference, as in the picture above.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

She's all in with the 20th century style soviet propaganda.
Its almost like she's a russian agent.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5006


The best you have is an obviously fake photo?  No surprise.


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5006


*AOC :  " I close my eyes and pray it's all a dream, please don't *
*let that be Creepy Uncle Joe sniffin at my Coconut Cream "...*


*Who's hand is down in the lower right hand corner...
Looks like he gettin his wallet jacked.....or is that 
Kamala planting more " set ups ".....*


----------

